# Rami Range report



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

This is mostly for Baldy:mrgreen: but it may interest others?
I took the CZ RAMI out Sat.afternoon and put 200 rounds thru it.
It didnt miss a beat,That much I LIKE! Most here know Im a die hard 45 fan so recoil wasnt a factor,but in comparison to my 3" 1911 it wasn't even on the same planet. Kinda like shootin a 22 after all these years:mrgreen: 
Even my little finger trying to hug the bottom of the mag shoe turned out to be pointless.
I fired about 30 rds. at paper and went to rapid fire to proof it (to myself if I want to carry it) because for the first time ever for me I got a NEW pistol that the sights were horribly off, no biggie if ya remembered to bring tools(yup I forgot 'em) so Ill have to go back out next w/e with the tools and try to get it right.It was shooting 8" left from the factory at 15 yds/4-6 left at 7 yds. They werent even close!
Field srtripping to clean is almost identical to the 1911 (a plus to me) and it can be carried C&L(another +) but it is also like the 1911 as it has NO decocker for those who want that feature.You will have to learn the pinch/lower to set the hammer down on a live round, but iI dont do that so s'okay by me 
All in all I like it. Its a lightweight , easy to conceal, 10+1 9mm CCW ,now I just gotta get the sights set to POI and we're good to go 
Oh and ammo is a LOT cheaper fer plinkin' now:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Rami*

Thanks Scooter. I been thinking for a good while about getting one of these RAMI's. So far the folks I know that have them talk real well about them. Is the sights adjustable?
I want it for the wife as she has a purse with a gun compartment in it that would be a real good place for a RAMI. She's carrying a Colt Government .380 right now. I would like to get that one back in the safe. :smt1099


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The rear sight is drift adjustable and has an allen set screw,I didnt have an allen wrench with me or I would have already adjusted them.It appeared to be shooting the correct elevation just off to the left badly 
Its an easy fix tho so dont call that a minus against the pistol, just a little less attention at the factory than it should have had.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Got ya..*

Well sounds good to me Scooter. Now I got to work on the boss a little.:smt082


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I think the entire CZ line is one of the best for the money. Once you get the sights adjusted, you're good to go. I have a CZ SP 01 and it is a very nice gun. Sometime in the next year or two, I want to get a CZ Sport Tactical or perhaps a CZ 75 in s/a only.


----------

